# Cutest Knit Elephants Ever!!



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Flower Power Elephants - free knitting pattern
http://twinsknit.blogspot.com/2008/07/flower-power-elephants.html


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

Adorable


----------



## kacey64 (Mar 23, 2011)

I love this elephant! Got to make one for my daughters hope chest.


----------



## San (Mar 9, 2011)

Great site, thanks.


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

As many of you know I am fairly new to following a pattern and sticking to it. This Elephant makes me want to do exactly that though  It is adorable!!!! Would go nice with the sheep and lambs and kitties etc I have posted prior to this. May just have to make an Ark or something!! ~LOL~ Kim


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

They are so sweet xx


----------



## dragondrummer (Jun 5, 2011)

These really are the cutest knit elephants ever, hennalady! Thank you for posting the pattern link.  :thumbup:


----------



## TRINITYCRAFTSISTER (Sep 28, 2011)

love em - too cute


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

You are so right...the cutest!


----------



## flmgsun (Jul 12, 2011)

I have made this elephant and they are cute. Just be careful if making it in pink. I was working on it during my lunch break and someone mistook it for, well let's just say a piece of anaotomy. They wanted to know if it was for a wedding shower! I decided to make it out of grey instead and ripped the pink out. Lesson learned about knitting in public.


----------



## Crafting101 (Jun 30, 2012)

Those are just he cutest eles ever!!!


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

Yes, I do agree. Do you know where you posted sheep and lambs and kitties etc or must I search?


----------



## cullenbe (Jul 3, 2011)

Cutest indeed!


----------



## SarahRussell (Jun 14, 2011)

Soooo cute! Gotta make it for my granddaughter. The site is wonderful too!


----------



## carol12 (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks for sharing, you are right they are very cute. I will have to give them a try for sure.


----------



## thepickyknitter (Jan 15, 2012)

Absolutely adorable!


----------



## jenuyne (Mar 20, 2011)

they are cute and I have made some , they are really easy.


----------



## Annmilla (Apr 9, 2012)

Great fun


----------



## greymama (Feb 5, 2012)

Must. Make. Many.


----------



## mrktona (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks for the site!!! However I have a question pertaining to pattern!!!! Flat pattern body head trunk and tail row 2 says K1 M1. What does M1 mean? If anyone cld tell me I would greatly appreciate it!!! Thanks :?:


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

wannabear said:


> Yes, I do agree. Do you know where you posted sheep and lambs and kitties etc or must I search?


Hi Wannabear, you can always click my name and look at my bookmarks for lots of goodies.
Here are my bookmarks:
http://www.knittingparadise.com/my_bookmarks.jsp
And some direct links:
My Lamb and lions post: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-69200-1.html
More Lambs: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-69004-1.html
Kittys: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-53905-1.html
Horse: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-58248-1.html
Bobbles the lamb: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-54190-1.html
And many more!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

You always ome up with the coolest links! Thank you soooo much!


----------



## rlmayknit (Mar 14, 2011)

hennalady said:


> Flower Power Elephants - free knitting pattern
> http://twinsknit.blogspot.com/2008/07/flower-power-elephants.html


Thanks Hennalady for this adorable pattern. I have bookmarked it. rlmayknit


----------



## Cpautler (Oct 26, 2011)

Amazing little critters! Thanks for posting.


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

hennalady said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, I do agree. Do you know where you posted sheep and lambs and kitties etc or must I search?
> ...


What a sweetie! Saving me much scanning of posts! Thanks so much.


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

You are so right, they are!


----------



## Teacher's Mom (Jul 7, 2012)

Cutest things ever!!!


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

mrktona said:


> Thanks for the site!!! However I have a question pertaining to pattern!!!! Flat pattern body head trunk and tail row 2 says K1 M1. What does M1 mean? If anyone cld tell me I would greatly appreciate it!!! Thanks :?:


You may want to bookmarkhttp://www.knittinghelp.com/videos/knitting-glossary as it is very useful and easy to understand. Here is their description of M1 ("Make one") " : M1Make 1. This means to increase a stitch. If the method isn't specified, use whichever increase you like, for instance M1F. 
Have fun!!
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Typsknits (Aug 6, 2011)

I have made one of these for my G.D and she loves it!


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Love your avatar Typsknits!!!


Typsknits said:


> I have made one of these for my G.D and she loves it!


 :lol:


----------



## xenabobb (Sep 6, 2011)

These are ridiculously cute!


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Love your [email protected]@@@@@@@@@@@@@!!!!


xenabobb said:


> These are ridiculously cute!


----------



## xenabobb (Sep 6, 2011)

Thank you, hennalady. I think it's my favorite lolcat ever.


hennalady said:


> Love your [email protected]@@@@@@@@@@@@@!!!!
> 
> 
> xenabobb said:
> ...


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

xenabobb said:


> Thank you, hennalady. I think it's my favorite lolcat ever.
> 
> 
> hennalady said:
> ...


Have you visited our CATS! page? It is here: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-48883-1.html
Ooooodddlllleeesss of Cats to see and enjoy bot LOL and real ones. Great place to share your kitty!!!
  :lol:


----------



## AliceQ82 (Nov 5, 2019)




----------

